# It's baaaack.............



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

A sure one-off true offroading tandem....without a doubt one of the knarliest ever built. As the listing states this one has changed hands a few times the past few years but it looks to be in great condition. I've always wondered if they built this at Longmont or if someone did it in Santa Ana/Huntington Beach. I'm sure Jeff Jones would know.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-LTS-1-Tandem...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3efc29ce03


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd say CO; all the weird GT stuff came out of here.

I wonder if it squeaks with twice the intensity & volume.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

banks said:


> I'd say CO; all the weird GT stuff came out of here.
> 
> I wonder if it squeaks with twice the intensity & volume.


I'm guessing So. Cal because that's where product development was housed. I messaged someone that can give me the answer. We shall see.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I had one of the polished ones (there were two or three polished ones, if I recall what the original owner told me. He went by "Doc" and worked for GT in some capacity.)
Nice frame, but low bb height. Very short stoker TT. head angle a bit slack. the LTS rear end had a nice ride.
Very cool looking though. Sold it to a customer in Ohio. 
If I were a collector, this one would be in the stable...


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

TandemNut said:


> I had one of the polished ones (there were two or three polished ones, if I recall what the original owner told me. He went by "Doc" and worked for GT in some capacity.)
> Nice frame, but low bb height. Very short stoker TT. head angle a bit slack. the LTS rear end had a nice ride.
> Very cool looking though. Sold it to a customer in Ohio.
> If I were a collector, this one would be in the stable...


I have the one sold by you to a "customer" in Ohio (Greg). My wife and I have been riding some pretty technical off road on it for a couple of years now. It's amazing what it will do. I also heard a rumor that Jeff Jones (yes, THE Jeff Jones) may have built it so I contacted him. He's a pretty nice guy and seems really down to earth. He confirmed that it was one that he built. He said, "Yes, I did build that. It's one of 2 I built with the 1996 rear end. I have the other one. I built one before that one with the 1995 rear end." He also sent me a picture of a previous owner(s) of the bike riding it wearing SORBA jerseys from your neck of the woods. He says that it was 1 or 3 that he built (Jeff also sent pics of him and his kids riding a steel GT tandem that he has. The photo was later published in Dirt Rag, I believe. We love the bike. BTW - No creaking. It has a BETD needle bearing conversion in the rear and is smooth as butter. It also has a 20mm thru axel fork, Ringle downhill wheelset and Magura tandem hydraulic disc brakes front and rear. Sweet ride. Wish I could post a picture on this site.


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

Alright. Hopefully here are some pictures. The first is us w/ the tandem. The second is a previous owner, I believe w/ the bike in a slightly different configuration. The 3rd is a Jeff Jones family photo that he emailed me during our correspondence of him riding a steel GT tandem with his kids. Lets see if this works.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Greg! Didn't know you hung out here...
Ha! Haven't seen that picture of Kim and me for a long time! That was 8 or 9 years ago.
And here's proof that your wife actually rides tandem with you. Now how about a picture of you guys with that purty daVinci?
Kinda miss that GT tandem; it loved the tight twisty stuff in middle Georgia.
BTW, I bastardized it by adding a later model seatstay with disc mounts. The original configuration didn't have them.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow, I just love the Jones pic! Pretty much sums up the experience, don't ya think!?!


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

TandemNut said:


> Hey Greg! Didn't know you hung out here...
> Ha! Haven't seen that picture of Kim and me for a long time! That was 8 or 9 years ago.
> And here's proof that your wife actually rides tandem with you. Now how about a picture of you guys with that purty daVinci?
> Kinda miss that GT tandem; it loved the tight twisty stuff in middle Georgia.
> BTW, I bastardized it by adding a later model seatstay with disc mounts. The original configuration didn't have them.


This isn't Greg. This is Greg's friend, Brian. I'm not sure that he can get his wife to ride off road with him! Once Greg got the Davinci, this thing was sitting in storage missing a few parts and needing some TLC. I finally convinced him to give it to me so that I could fix it up and use it. It's been a good bike and we've been loving it. It's handled everything we've thrown at it. People can't believe the things we've ridden with it. I had multiple LTS's and had never seen a rear dropout like the one on this frame. I had a BETD disk brake adapter on mine that bolted into two holes on a standard dropout. When finances allow we will be calling you to build us a new one. We have a pretty hopped up road tandem (that Greg is now borrowing), but after riding this thing, we so wish that we had gotten a MTB tandem. I will also say that my wife has proven to be the perfect Stoker!


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Wow, I just love the Jones pic! Pretty much sums up the experience, don't ya think!?!


I AGREE COMPLETELY! :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

@rbsride...whose got your old one now?


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> @rbsride...whose got your old one now?


I'm sorry, I'm confused. Old what? Please clarify.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Confirmed by a former GT employee today.....Made in Santa Ana...

rbsride...reread your post and see that you still have the LTS tandem.


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

We still have the LTS tandem. The first picture I posted is my wife and I at West Branch State Park in Ohio this past summer. It's amazing what it will do. Quite frankly, I think the LTS rear end it better suited to tandem use than it was on a single. None of it's flaws show up on the tandem quite like they did on the single.The single showed some serious brake jack under heavy braking, especially once I added disks to it.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

rbsride365 said:


> This isn't Greg. This is Greg's friend, Brian. I'm not sure that he can get his wife to ride off road with him! Once Greg got the Davinci, this thing was sitting in storage missing a few parts and needing some TLC. I finally convinced him to give it to me so that I could fix it up and use it. It's been a good bike and we've been loving it. It's handled everything we've thrown at it. People can't believe the things we've ridden with it. I had multiple LTS's and had never seen a rear dropout like the one on this frame. I had a BETD disk brake adapter on mine that bolted into two holes on a standard dropout. When finances allow we will be calling you to build us a new one. We have a pretty hopped up road tandem (that Greg is now borrowing), but after riding this thing, we so wish that we had gotten a MTB tandem. I will also say that my wife has proven to be the perfect Stoker!


Well dayum! It occured to me while writing my post that I have never met or actually seen a picture of Greg. And aparently still haven't...Sorry for the confusion. 
(Egg on face).


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

TandemNut said:


> Well dayum! It occured to me while writing my post that I have never met or actually seen a picture of Greg. And aparently still haven't...Sorry for the confusion.
> (Egg on face).


Not a problem at all! Now I know what you look like (or looked like!) if that was you in the middle picture. I'm familiar w/ your website. Greg always refers to you as "my tandem guy". I didn't know if he'd ever actually met you or not. Just for reference, I've attached a picture of Greg at 24 hours of Big Bear. We raced together there a couple of years ago. (Now you'll have a face to go with the name! Plus, Greg can now tell people that he's on the internet...) I'm 6'2" and I think he's a little bit bigger than I am. We hang out together and give each other a run for our money while riding. It's not much fun trying to race the guys that are 150lbs wet! But it's a lot of fun to put the hurt on each other!


----------



## rbsride365 (Feb 16, 2006)

Here he is... Greg that is. I think the image was too big last time.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

That thing needs a pro review :thumbsup:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alex, great photo, your Kim like my Jeanne, have no problem sitting back there so casual when stopped.

Did not see it mentioned, but the bike for sale has two rear shocks, while it seems the others have one. 

Seeing how GT took and pulled this off, as does the others companies that use a single bike rear end, I wonder if Cannondale ever grafted a Super V rear onto a tandem frame?

PK


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*Not Sold - No bids*

Seems like no one wanted to bid on the GT Tandem in ebay.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Devine Intervention said:


> Seems like no one wanted to bid on the GT Tandem in ebay.


Maybe not in one of the wettest, snowiest January on record in many parts of the country.

Maybe in April, once the skis and rain coats are put away.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*not sold*

look at the stand over! Must be made for giants.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

1spd1way said:


> look at the stand over! Must be made for giants.


Nah, just strong encouragement not to dab.


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*Winter?*



Speedub.Nate said:


> Maybe not in one of the wettest, snowiest January on record in many parts of the country.
> 
> Maybe in April, once the skis and rain coats are put away.


Living in San Diego, I forgot it's winter elsewhere. We just got through whining about 6 inches of rain last week and got all excited about getting on the trails again.

I love spotting the old classics on the trail, but get a bit concerned about their condition when they appear on e-bay.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

TandemNut said:


> I had one of the polished ones (there were two or three polished ones, if I recall what the original owner told me. He went by "Doc" and worked for GT in some capacity.)
> Nice frame, but low bb height. Very short stoker TT. head angle a bit slack. the LTS rear end had a nice ride.
> Very cool looking though. Sold it to a customer in Ohio.
> If I were a collector, this one would be in the stable...


I just bought it! Coming home to the www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum


----------

